# Help and Advice > Questions/Information about depression >  General help and advice with depression + therapy

## Logan

Hi,

brief overview, I have been struggling with depression since 2008, I have been on a bunch of meds. Last year I was really struggling and decided to sign up for some therapy, I got 17 sessions of CBT from a therapist which I think helped me understand more about the depression, and how to try and deal with it. I do think that helped. But I kept thinking more of my troubles come from the past and that is what is making me feel depressed and we did touch upon this and we worked together and put a plan into place to try and put things in throughout the year to look forward to, which I have done. 

However, around December, I had just a sudden wave of low mood, I was just picking up my cup of tea and it was like a switch had gone of in my head. I had finished with CBT for about 8-10 weeks at that point and was doing well, I was feeling more positive about things and then when that low mood came in I panicked. I tried to do the CBT stuff but it was not working, and I did not know what to do. I ended up at the gps and asked about CBT again. I reached out to the therapist I saw and I was put back on the list. 

I was unable to see the same therapist this time, so it is someone different, I have seen her twice now, but doing some of the homework set has brought up memories that could possibly be effecting me somehow but I do not know why or how. 

Also, I am not sure about this new therapist, she comes across as more stern and more serious.

for example, I am going out of the house, but it does take a lot of work to leave and I do get anxious about leaving the house. I am ok when I am out, and sometimes my mind drift and I do want to go home, but I focus on something around me, which my first therapist told me to do. I have also set different things to do each month that I do not do everyday, which me and my first therapist talked about . but this new one wants me to do something totally different. I am like, what? and when? I can not drive, so I have to rely on buses and some stop at certain times. I am not really interested in a lot of things and things I am interested in are too far to travel.


Should I ask her about what other options are other than CBT ?


Does anyone know what other options there are? 

could it be that this therapist is not right for me? But could be great for someone else?

----------


## Jaquaia

There is counselling, which is more talking-based therapy rather than behavioural-based. It might be worth speaking to your local Mind as they often do courses or support groups, and see if there's an Andy's Man Club near you

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome  :(hi): . As with everything in life, what works with one person may not work with another. Have you told your new therapist that its not working for you at the moment? Maybe its worth asking if waiting for your original therapist to be available could be a better idea?

----------


## Logan

> Hi and welcome . As with everything in life, what works with one person may not work with another. Have you told your new therapist that its not working for you at the moment? Maybe its worth asking if waiting for your original therapist to be available could be a better idea?



No not yet, I am going to bring it up with her next session. 

I can not see her as she is still training.

----------


## Logan

> There is counselling, which is more talking-based therapy rather than behavioural-based. It might be worth speaking to your local Mind as they often do courses or support groups, and see if there's an Andy's Man Club near you


I am going to talk with my therapist if there is anything else or something that can help with dealing with the past

----------


## Paula

You just need to bear in mind that you wont be able to do 2 types of therapy at the same time ...

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome to DWD! You might find that your current therapist could do something slightly differently to make it more beneficial to you. It's also important to note that sometimes when you are going through the therapy it doesn't feel that it is helping but you find it does after a while itms?

----------


## Logan

> Hi and welcome to DWD! You might find that your current therapist could do something slightly differently to make it more beneficial to you. It's also important to note that sometimes when you are going through the therapy it doesn't feel that it is helping but you find it does after a while itms?



i had my third session of cbt yesterday.
i went in more engaging and feeling a little more positive to tell her how I had been and what i had been doing that improved my mood.
sort of feel like that was just dismissed, I went to london that was out of my comfort zone and I got an understanding of the more I do out of my comfort zone the easier things will get to do but hardly talked about it.
I feel like I have been pressured/bullied into doing this job course.
I would like to do it, but not at the moment as I am going away towards the end of the month, then again in mid MAY and again in early JUNE. ALL for a week and I feel that they would not appreciate doing a week missing a week doing 2 weeks missing a week etc.
I feel because of this it has made me depressed again as well as anxious.
I KNOW SHE WANTS ME TO FEEL ANXIOUS AND DO THINGS OUT OF MY COMFORT ZONE TO FIND A REASON BEHIND SOME OF IT. BUT most of the time it is just a feeling in my stomach.
I probably am anxious about this course because after I left school I went to college then did another 2 terms somewhere else. But quit, due to the course changing. I struggled to find work over the years, I got a few zero hour contracts but was never used or trained. Did some volunteer work last year. The other thing was that I had been unwell as well.-2013 ish I had a constant headache for like 6 months, some days I could not get out of bed because it was that bad. saw the gp but could not find anything. 2017-2018 I had something wrong with my stomach that affected me for around 6-8months. I could not bend without being in pain, somedays I could not eat without vomiting . Plus throughout that depression and anxiety. I KNOW WHEN I HAD MY FIRST ANXIETY ATTACK IT TOOK ME over a year to get back to some normality.
I did make my own business on ebay selling anything, but mainly toys. WHICH I AM STILL DOING, recently I have just completed a cleaning course in which I got a distinction in.

----------


## Suzi

Did you ever get to the bottom of your illnesses?

----------


## Logan

> Did you ever get to the bottom of your illnesses?


Sorry, which illness? My stomach? Doctor said it was stomach flu I had blood and other tests done and everything came back all clear.

Week 4 of cbt
Between 3 & 4 i had been feeling a little better, saw the therapist, brought up the advisor and asked what i from life and where do you see yourself in 5 years time.

And since then i have felt worse than I did before I started cbt.

I dread going now but have only got 2 sessions left. 

Did get an appointment to see an advisor but I do not want to go. I feel like if i have this advisor looming, I can not enjoy my holiday which is in about 2 weeks for roughly 5 week.

I am considering phoning up and cancelling the appointment

----------


## Suzi

Do you know why you are feeling worse? 
Remind me are you taking meds? When did you last have a meds review?

----------


## Paula

What advisor? Its usually not wise to have two separate therapies at he same time

----------


## Logan

> What advisor? Its usually not wise to have two separate therapies at he same time


Hi, it is to see an employment advisor.

I do not want to go and see them, I felt bullied into saying yes.

----------


## Logan

> Do you know why you are feeling worse? 
> Remind me are you taking meds? When did you last have a meds review?


Because feeling bullied into seeing a job advisor by the therapist. I have been feeling very low for since the last session. I had a review in feb.

----------


## Paula

Why do they want you to see a job adviser?

----------


## Prycejosh1987

> Hi,
> 
> brief overview, I have been struggling with depression since 2008, I have been on a bunch of meds. Last year I was really struggling and decided to sign up for some therapy, I got 17 sessions of CBT from a therapist which I think helped me understand more about the depression, and how to try and deal with it. I do think that helped. But I kept thinking more of my troubles come from the past and that is what is making me feel depressed and we did touch upon this and we worked together and put a plan into place to try and put things in throughout the year to look forward to, which I have done. 
> 
> However, around December, I had just a sudden wave of low mood, I was just picking up my cup of tea and it was like a switch had gone of in my head. I had finished with CBT for about 8-10 weeks at that point and was doing well, I was feeling more positive about things and then when that low mood came in I panicked. I tried to do the CBT stuff but it was not working, and I did not know what to do. I ended up at the gps and asked about CBT again. I reached out to the therapist I saw and I was put back on the list. 
> 
> I was unable to see the same therapist this time, so it is someone different, I have seen her twice now, but doing some of the homework set has brought up memories that could possibly be effecting me somehow but I do not know why or how. 
> 
> Also, I am not sure about this new therapist, she comes across as more stern and more serious.
> ...


It doesnt matter what therapist you see. Their messages are the same although the message variates. You really need to think differently yourself and really think about what they say to you. Take it on baord but listening and coping will not change the outcome of your depression. Its more of a state of mind then an illness. Medication can help you cope with depression but it will not solve the problems. It will not deal with whatever makes you depressed. Only you can deal with it and you have to confront it and make the changes in baby steps.

----------


## Paula

> It doesnt matter what therapist you see. Their messages are the same although the message variates. You really need to think differently yourself and really think about what they say to you. Take it on baord but listening and coping will not change the outcome of your depression. Its more of a state of mind then an illness. Medication can help you cope with depression but it will not solve the problems. It will not deal with whatever makes you depressed. Only you can deal with it and you have to confront it and make the changes in baby steps.


Im sorry, but I disagree. Depression IS an illness. In my case, my psychiatrist told me a long time ago that, with my family history, I never stood a chance. My illness is predominantly inherited and has nothing to do with state of mind or past trauma. The only treatment for me is medication - proven recently in a change in (non psychiatric) medication causing me to spiral into a MH crisis within a matter of days.

Of course, for many, there is a link to past trauma and/or whats going on in their lives but thats not the whole story. Please do not tell other members its all in their mind. Not only is it untrue, its also extremely unhelpful - and can make people feel theyre making it up.

----------


## Suzi

I can't agree strongly enough with Paula.

----------


## nena21

Hi all, :Swear: 

Extensive research is being done in order to find out ways to handle anxiety disorder and depression, which has also become a more widespread problem being faced by many across the world. Deep breathing techniques and meditation techniques are one of the best ways to counter this issue. Also have a look at one of the techniques, removed link as per DWD policywhich is rather a new field of research looking for creative solutions for people dealing with traumas, anxiety and depression through creative expression in form of art, music and writing.

----------


## Paula

Hi Nena

Ive removed your link as DWD policy is that we dont allow external links until we have a chance to get to know new members a bit.

Also, this thread is over a year old so events have probably moved on since then, including that this person is now no longer a member..

----------

Suzi (07-08-21)

----------

